# Don't automatically select added channels



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

While I find the channel added, moved, and removed notifications to be annoying, what I really hate is that channels get automatically added to the channel list and selected. If I've taken the time to customize the list in order to get a guide of only those channels I care about, this keeps adding channels I don't like back. Also the you must see and read this message feature is also very annoying. I can see I have messages. The channel line up messages aren't that important to me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anotherpyr said:


> While I find the channel added, moved, and removed notifications to be annoying, what I really hate is that channels get automatically added to the channel list and selected. If I've taken the time to customize the list in order to get a guide of only those channels I care about, this keeps adding channels I don't like back. Also the you must see and read this message feature is also very annoying. I can see I have messages. The channel line up messages aren't that important to me.


If you select Favorites with the A button, then designate only channels you want as favorites, the guide isn't changed when channels are added. I can't think of anything to stop the messages though.


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

I have not seen my tivo ever add channels back. It does add new channels, but if a channel I have removed moves it stays unselected.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mstrumpf said:


> I have not seen my tivo ever add channels back. It does add new channels, but if a channel I have removed moves it stays unselected.


FIOS, at least, seems to rename some channels frequently - and because they removed VVIEW and replaced it with VZVIEW it's new; then next week when it changes from VZVIEW back to VVIEW it's new again.

I swear it feels like I get at least 2 channel updates a week that keep sliding "new" (and unwanted) channels into my channel list.

At least they don't show up in favorites, but "channels received" is the basis for wishlists and suggestions; so it's still a little annoying to have these things sneaking their way into my channel list.

I don't know, maybe an alternative to not adding 'new' channels would be an option in the TiVo message to deselect them; or a least a link to a filtered version of the channel list containing only the channels mentioned in the lineup change message. (Actually, that later would probably be best; since a lineup change might include 1 desired channels plus a few unwanted ones)


----------

